

What making a big breakfast taught me about execution intelligence - krmmalik
http://krmmalik.posterous.com/what-making-a-big-breakfast-taught-me-about-e

======
ugh
I have nothing but the greatest admiration for anybody willing to put up with
actually cooking in the freaking morning. I, being the lazy continental
European that I am, never went beyond boiling some eggs. Oh, and I think I
once even scrambled some eggs. But other than that never anything more complex
than baguettes and croissants.

~~~
kd5bjo
If you made those baguettes and croissants yourself, that's a fair amount of
work in itself.

------
shalmanese
krmmalik: If you want to see a huge collection of seriously impressive
breakfasts, check out this thread on the egullet forum:
[http://forums.egullet.org/index.php?/topic/53260-breakfast-t...](http://forums.egullet.org/index.php?/topic/53260-breakfast-
the-most-important-meal-of-the-day/)

Probably best to start from the end and move backwards as many of the earlier
posts are missing photos. Maybe this will give you some inspiration for other
things to make.

~~~
krmmalik
That's a great thread. Thank you for that.

------
jswinghammer
Nice post. I just made a big breakfast for my family on Sunday so I can
relate. It's hard to make things well and have things not get cold. You
definitely need to plan ahead and learn from your mistakes. Breakfast is a
tough meal to make without help.

The experience always makes me appreciate my grandmothers' ability to pull it
off without complaining or messing anything up.

~~~
krmmalik
Thank you for your kind words, like you my respect and admiration has gone way
up for the people that have been serving me all these years.

~~~
halostatue
Cooking is a skill, just like any other. If you make your breakfast often
enough, you'll just get to the point where you _know_ when and how to do
everything you want, and when to throw your plans out the window. The people
who serve you at restaurants were pretty darned incompetent when they first
started. The good ones, especially at a short-order environment, know when and
how to mix things.

Try shredding your potatoes instead of slicing them, next time (or use sweet
potatoes/yams!). Don't bother boiling them. When shredded, the potatoes cook
faster, and you get a nice difference in texture. Later, you can start
experimenting with a bit of cheese (cheddar is always good) and even pouring
the scrambled eggs in with the shredded potatoes (which, with a bit of cheese,
can be very good).

For an alternative approach, try chilaquiles
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chilaquiles>), which is super easy to make and
I regularly make it for 6 - 8 people (it requires a dozen or so eggs to make
it at that point).

~~~
bricestacey
If you shred the potatoes as halostatue mentions, I suggest sprinkling them
with salt and squeezing the liquid out in a colander before frying them
(you'll be amazed at how much water is released). Also, I prefer to cook them
in a well heated cast iron skillet. You can forget about them and flip them
once, keeping things simple.

